# San Antonio Tarantula/Habitat pics



## Gsc (Jun 10, 2007)

I just posted a thread for the upcoming Arachnocon conference showing tarantulas and thier habitats.  I took the pics yesterday... Enjoy.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=905438#post905438


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice pictures and spiders!


----------



## Gsc (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Lelle!

Y'all will be down for the conference correct?  I'm heading out to wets Texas on monday for snake/invert hunting.  Theres been a lot of rain this year and hunting should really pick up here soon!  I talked with my friend last night when he was herping River Road (outside of Big Bend)...nothing too exciting..a  few C. atrox, a ground snake and a checkered garter...  I don't know what he found later last night.  I'm hoping to find a C. l. lepidus while out in Val Verde county...the main focus will be trying to find Aphonopelma moderatum in nature... I have tried a few times but haven't been successful... I was practicing with the camera yesterday so I can post pics here on the board!  Good luck on your trip!

Graham


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 10, 2007)

Not me but Sheri plan to go. I wish I could join but maybe next time. 
Good luck on the lepidus & moderatum hunt!
If I ever go down there I will contact you for sure

/Lelle


----------



## Gsc (Jun 10, 2007)

Please do Lelle... I will be living in Austin and y'all both are always welcome to come stay.  I work 2 weeks on and get 2 weeks off...always up for a snake/bug hunting trip... I have a close friend in Del Rio who is always out hunting... he could take us around to the hot spots.  The only lepidus he has seen this year was a few DOR.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 10, 2007)

wow! beautiful shots,thanks for sharing.


----------

